# Rating CRAFT BEERS



## Tom (Apr 30, 2009)

For those who drink CRAFT BEERS. Here is a weekly critique of craft beers. They are from the Philadelphia area but rate beers all over the country. 

http://twoguysonbeer.com/


----------



## Wade E (Jul 3, 2009)

Never even saw this thread and will have to take a look at it, thanks.


----------

